# Ride in Riverside, CA



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello,

I have a ride advertised on Craigslist. http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/eve/5221534023.html
It is scheduled for Sunday, Oct 19th at 9am.

Can you make it?
Do you have something to ride?

Can you email/text your friends (today) and let them know?

In order to get the secret location of the ride you will need to email me at antiquecyclers@yahoo.com and provide your NAME, email and cell number.

We have 7 riders so far.

Dan, Im sure you can ride Chris's BSA or if the Gerpanese is ready you can ride the Norton?
Dave, see if Rex can ride the build you sold him and contact your other friend who always flakes 

Thanks


----------

